# [nfs4] group lp

## loux.thefuture

Hello,

adding a user to the group lp on a client, remove him from access privilege on share folder for nfs4 !

Loux

----------

## aolxnet

try grroup add  bisnis pulsa elektrik murah termurah | Billboard Advertising

----------

